# Miscellaneous



## dpc (Jun 1, 2016)

Thought I'd start a thread for any photos with nowhere else to go. I'll start with one I took while experimenting with my 150-600mm Sigma Contemporary. Garden ornament with ladybug. Taken with 7D on a tripod: ISO100; 150mm; 0.67 ev; f/7.1; 1/200 second. I ran the file through Snapseed just for the heck of it (the desktop version, no longer available, not the mobile version).


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2016)

Old fencepost with attendant flies


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Hopper cars waiting to be loaded at inland grain terminal, with a flock of rock doves taking flight.


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Train approaching.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

dpc said:


> Train approaching.



That's a very very short train.


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Train approaching.
> ...



Yup! One engine and one grain car. They're actually just shuttling to another nearby inland terminal.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. 

Nice pictures by the way.  I love trains...Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Click said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Nice pictures by the way.  I love trains...Keep posting.




Thanks. There are actually four terminals in fairly close proximity. You can see the newest in one picture (blue superstructure) and part of the smallest.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2016)

Victoria, British Columbia, this past February. Cattle Point. Preparing to refloat a barge driven on-shore during a storm.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2016)

Looking beyond Fisgard Lighthouse to the Canadian naval base at Esquimalt, Vancouver Island, British Columbia. The lighthouse is much farther away from the base than it appears since I was using a telephoto lens.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2016)

1. Driftwood and other detritus at Clover Point, Victoria, British Columbia.
2. Someone didn't have enough to do. I didn't arrange the stones but the patterning intrigued me.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2016)

Copse of Garry oak


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2016)

Garden ornament


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 8, 2016)

My varmint gun. Living in the mountains can get a bit wild at times.



AR-15, Caldwell Lead-Sled, and Shooting Table © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2016)

Keith,
Continuing with the ever popular topics of DR, pixel count and high ISO, where would this shooter fit in? 8) :-\ ;D
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2016)

DR ... Defense Rifle ;D


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)

Cow in pasture, not flogging the obvious (foothills of the Rocky Mountains, south-western Alberta)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 15, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Keith,
> Continuing with the ever popular topics of DR, pixel count and high ISO, where would this shooter fit in? 8) :-\ ;D
> -r



Probably under miscellaneous stuff I've shot. Product photography, wildlife, snow scenes, in the forest, or just BS.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 15, 2016)

Baptism by fire
Tarrah's first structure fire



Fire Fighter Tarrah by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 15, 2016)

Click said:


> DR ... Defense Rifle ;D



Yup. We lost all of my son's 4-H animals to a mountain lion that went on a killing spree, before that, a pack of wild dogs went after the wife trying to round up the live stock. Chickens are like a drive-up window for hawks- free ranging free food. Our closest neighbor has both his dogs taken by coyotes. Lost our cat to some critter. 
Like cameras & lenses- the right tools for the job.


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2016)

Orchard at St. Ann's Academy grounds, Victoria, British Columbia. I believe the flowering tree is an apple, but I could be wrong.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2016)

Leaves through fence


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2016)

Central Saskatchewan


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 25, 2016)

My home office work station


My Computer Station © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2016)

Guardians of the garden


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2016)

here's one.
a segment of a luna moth wing I picked up on our driveway, probably left over from a predator meal.
100 mm f/2.8 II, with Kenko 36 + 20 + 12 tubes on 5DIII.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2016)

Tourist transport on the Columbia Ice Field between Jasper and Banff, AB.


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)

Two of my favourite places to visit.

1. Moraine Lake (vignetting intentional)
2. Lake Louise

Both in Banff National Park, Alberta


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 11, 2016)

I have no idea how to start a thread or anything, seems little hard, so I guess this is for "misc" side of forum then:
Soo I kind of happened to accidentally make a Tokina 12-24mm lens to somesort of T-S lens, and would be great to share pictures made with it with people. Soo this one is "misc"



Path in forest by Olli Karjalainen, on Flickr

Some more pictures with this lens and its capabilities (if the link works), and hello everyone!


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello Joe S. Welcome to CR.


----------



## dpc (Jul 11, 2016)

Joe S. said:


> I have no idea how to start a thread or anything, seems little hard, so I guess this is for "misc" side of forum then:
> Soo I kind of happened to accidentally make a Tokina 12-24mm lens to somesort of T-S lens, and would be great to share pictures made with it with people. Soo this one is "misc"
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome. A nice effect. The lens conversion represents a great effort.


----------



## dpc (Jul 11, 2016)

Ski chalet...


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2016)

March breakup: Two Jack Lake, Banff NP


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 18, 2016)

Steam engine at a saw mill



Saw Mill Steam Punk © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## zim (Jul 18, 2016)

@dpc that Lake Louise photograph is right up my street!
love the detail, the B&W processing is just right for me and the little boat detail is perfect. 
My kinda photo love it!


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2016)

zim said:


> @dpc that Lake Louise photograph is right up my street!
> love the detail, the B&W processing is just right for me and the little boat detail is perfect.
> My kinda photo love it!




Thanks, Zim!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 19, 2016)

One of our "fun to drive" country roads in the Sierra Nevada Mountains.



Climax Road sign Pine Grove, Ca. © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2016)

The promenade in front of the Chateau Lake Louise...


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2016)

I posted this previously but have gone back to the RAW file to reprocess it (SILKYPIX Developer Studio 7 + Lightroom). Moraine Lake in Banff NP, AB.


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2016)

Another view of Moraine Lake


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2016)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)

Melange...


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)

Ski lodge at Lake Louise AB


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)

An HDR 'effect' rather than a true HDR since it was developed from a single file. I don't generally like HDR much since so often it's taken way over the top. However, I thought I'd give it a go. The back end of the truck is missing intentionally. There was a sign occluding the back that I was not about to spend time trying to remove, so I went for this inadequate effort.


----------



## dpc (Jul 29, 2016)

Protectress of the flower patch...


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2016)

1. Portion of bridge railing with the provincial coat of arms
2. Grain field with fence corner


----------



## dpc (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2016)

Ripening grain...


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2016)

dpc said:


> Ripening grain...



Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Ripening grain...
> ...




Thanks, Click! The one thing we've got lots of around here is grain.


----------



## oscar10c (Aug 18, 2016)

My continued standoff with a marionette...


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Wheel hub mandala...


----------



## sedwards (Oct 1, 2016)

I couldn't figure out where to post this so it ended up here.
Super simple setup , a glass cooking dish to hold the water and i hung a ziploc bag from the ceiling with some string and filled it 1/4 full of water and stuck a tiny hole in it with a needle to create drops. 1 wireless flash 10 inches to the left (ex-430II) set on 1/32 power .I used a bolt standing up in the dish to manually focus where the water was dripping (live view 10x magnification) then removed it. set the camera to 100 iso , 1/200 shutter , f9 and high speed burst. when a drop fell i hit the wired remote and got between 2 and 4 shots per drop. a LOT of shots were missed so i ended up taking about 300 and got at least 40 keepers , but this is the one i liked best.


5D3_3306 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2016)

Cool shot, Stuart.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I couldn't figure out where to post this so it ended up here.
> Super simple setup , a glass cooking dish to hold the water and i hung a ziploc bag from the ceiling with some string and filled it 1/4 full of water and stuck a tiny hole in it with a needle to create drops. 1 wireless flash 10 inches to the left (ex-430II) set on 1/32 power .I used a bolt standing up in the dish to manually focus where the water was dripping (live view 10x magnification) then removed it. set the camera to 100 iso , 1/200 shutter , f9 and high speed burst. when a drop fell i hit the wired remote and got between 2 and 4 shots per drop. a LOT of shots were missed so i ended up taking about 300 and got at least 40 keepers , but this is the one i liked best.
> 
> 
> 5D3_3306 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr




Nice work!


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2016)

We've got hawks and a couple of owls that inhabit our yard on occasion. I found this roundel of feathers on the back lawn yesterday. Doubtless the residue of some raptor's meal. I thought it made an interesting pattern.


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2016)

1942 Ford truck: Winery prop...


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2017)

Stepping stones, back view, with wrought iron stand... 8)


----------



## Hastings (Apr 14, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> My varmint gun. Living in the mountains can get a bit wild at times.
> 
> 
> 
> AR-15, Caldwell Lead-Sled, and Shooting Table © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Now that's a very lovely photo. The machine looks lovely as it is ready to "love" some people 8) 8)


----------

